
Ask HN: How to download, archive and search your favorites in your own library - mettamage
I want to remember as much as possible as quickly as possible. One of the ways I remember stuff is to save amazing articles I read as favorites. The idea is, if I need to refresh that knowledge I go to that article.<p>There are two issues:
1. I don&#x27;t have a local copy.
2. There are too many good educational resources &#x2F; articles that I read.<p>Solving 1 is doable. But how do I solve 2? I have so many things on security, math and other stuff that I read or saw throughout the years that I don&#x27;t even remember what I have.<p>My idea to counter this is to create a personal search engine. A mindmap might work as well. I&#x27;m not fully sure what the best approach is, but to create a personal search engine would be handy anyway.<p>So I was wondering, does anyone know about an app that is able to save your favorites in such a way that it also downloads it to a computer and adds it to a local search engine that you also have running on your computer?<p>And my second more broad question is: how would you solve this problem in general?
======
vkorsunov
Hi! On Bubblehunt ([https://bubblehunt.com](https://bubblehunt.com)) you can
get what you need - this is the search engine for your favorites.

But this service works in the web - and you can have access to your
information on any devices, not only on your PC.

